

Announcing Martini: Classy Web Development in Go - codegangsta
http://codegangsta.io/blog/2013/11/14/announcing-martini-classy-web-development-in-go/

======
minimaxir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6731022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6731022)

